

Ask News.YC: Recommendations for landing page optimization software - jgrahamc

Is anyone here using software for A/B or multivariate testing?   Or software for dynamic landing page optimization?
======
emmett
We do, but it's all in house. Sometimes it reveals very interesting data,
often it reveals nothing at all. Don't expect big gains with no work.

------
tphyahoo
Unless you're a strict black hat seo...

don't.

~~~
jgrahamc
Why? I'm talking about measuring the effectiveness of a different web pages on
a site to see which leads to a better conversion rate.

